# Do I have this right?



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Do I have the flow right? I want to make sure I have the right process when I am at a show by myself.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

The judge also awards best of winners at the end. This is significant because it creates potential for crossover points. For example, if there are enough class bitches entered for a 3 point major and only 2 points are available for dogs, winners dog could still earn a 3 point major by going best of winners.

Awards of merit are typically only awarded at specialty shows and the number available is proportionate to the number dogs entered.

Some shows also have special competitions for best puppy, best bred-by, and owner-handled best of breed. When this happens, there are separate puppy, bred-by, or owner-handled groups.


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

One more thing that is significant in terms of class flow: once winners dog or winners bitch is selected, the dog who was second in the class that WD/WB came from needs to go back into the ring to compete for reserve. So if your dog is second in his/her class, you need to stick around and keep a close eye on the winners ring. This is something many new handlers miss.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If it helps....


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What ever happened to "ladies first"? :uhoh:


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

The only thing I would change is that Winners Dog and Reserve Winners Dog are chosen before the first 6-9 puppy bitch enters the ring. Then, after the class bitches, the judge chooses Winners Bitch and Reserve Winners Bitch.

THEN the winners dog joins the winners bitch in the Best of Breed ring.

They way you have it in your flow chart, it looks like WD and WB are chosen at about the same time. You say, "winners dog and winners bitch will stay in the ring" and be joined by the champions of record, but in fact the winners dog is chosen and leaves the ring before the first girl puppy is shown.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Megora said:


> If it helps....


Did you change it??? OMG IT IS AWESOME! I'm sitting here going... ummm did I do that, I don't remember? LOL... It is great. love it.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

So like this?


----------

